# Swimming and Freestyle Libre



## DavidK (Apr 4, 2022)

Hi everyone. 

Looking for anyone with experience of using libre in a swimming pool. Pre covid I was swimming regularly and I'm looking to get back into doing this. However, I now wear the libre pretty much constantly and I'm a little concerned the adhesive might substantially weaken or come off completely in the water. My back up plan is to only go swimming on the day I'm due to change the sensor


----------



## Lucyr (Apr 4, 2022)

I just add tape/plaster over it if it’s getting loose


----------



## DavidK (Apr 4, 2022)

Thanks @Lucyr That's a good idea. I seen arm bands you can buy to go over the sensor but a plaster probably works the same way. I guess the best way to find out is to just go swimming


----------



## Nannybear (Apr 4, 2022)

DavidK said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Looking for anyone with experience of using libre in a swimming pool. Pre covid I was swimming regularly and I'm looking to get back into doing this. However, I now wear the libre pretty much constantly and I'm a little concerned the adhesive might substantially weaken or come off completely in the water. My back up plan is to only go swimming on the day I'm due to change the sensor


Hi. Try tegaderm adhesive patches - they will cover the whole sensor and they are clear so not too noticeable if you leave it on after swimming .


----------



## helli (Apr 4, 2022)

I would rather use a reusable elasticated band (you can buy them on eBay) than add more plastic to the rubbish heap. 
It already annoys me how much plastic there is in the Libre applicator that cannot be recycled.


----------



## ParentofT1 (May 3, 2022)

We were given separate sachets of cavilon to apply on the area before applying the sensor. I can honestly say it makes it stick so good that it’s a challenge getting it off!


----------



## GDL1975 (May 3, 2022)

I had issues when on holiday few years ago whenever i got in the pool my sensor came off.


----------



## nonethewiser (May 4, 2022)

GDL1975 said:


> I had issues when on holiday few years ago whenever i got in the pool my sensor came off.



Surely some waterproof dressing would keep it from getting wet, not had one come unstuck in shower or bath but not tried it in pool as not swimmer.


----------



## Lily123 (May 4, 2022)

I did swimming twice a week from September to December last year and didn’t put a cover on my Libre and it didn’t come off. Does it depend on how dry/oily your skin is naturally?


----------



## Bloden (May 4, 2022)

I’ve never had a problem with Libre sensors coming unstuck while swimming...coming unstuck, full stop.


----------



## GDL1975 (May 4, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Surely some waterproof dressing would keep it from getting wet, not had one come unstuck in shower or bath but not tried it in pool as not swimmer.


Yep agree, i was on my second sensor back then and didn't fully realise what i could and cound't get away with as it was a bit new to me at the time.


----------

